# Whats your favorite Cat and/or dog Breed :)



## rattielove

Hi im wondering what everyones favorite Cat and/or dog Breed is feel free to post pics 

My favorite cat breed in a Bambino they are so cool and sooo cute

















My Favorite dog breeds are 
Pitbull,doberman,rottweiler and a great dane 

although iv never owned any i have fostered a doberman/pitbull mix and a rottweiler/lab mix both were amazing dog


----------



## ratfan06

My favorite dog is pit bull. My dog CHAMP, is a pit mix. My favorite cats are siamese and bengals. I'll probably never have either because I just love cats so much in general, that I won't hold out for a specific breed. I'll never be without cats or rats.


----------



## MoonRatZee

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Dobermans, as soon as we have a big enough yard I'll be getting two of them. 

I don't really know any cat breeds, but I have to say that I think my cat is the most beautiful one I've ever seen (I'm biased, I know. xP) She's more of a mutt than most dogs, tabby/tortoise shell and the runt of a runt.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels

I love Australian Cattle Dogs; I have an ACD cross and she is uber smart. Anyone having trouble with dog training? Feel free to ask. And I like Ragdolls and Manx cats I had the most beautiful, fiesty Manx cross she was a calico.

I love and respect Bully breeds and working breeds. If your wary of them remember this: Always blame the owner/handler/trainer never blame the animal.

MoonRatZee: Please do your research on the breed first, a good place to start is 'Dancing Doberman Disease' and Fawn/Blue coat problems. Plus the aggression problems that can come with poorly bred animals.


----------



## MoonRatZee

Oh, I've been in love with this breed since I was a child. I won't say I'm an expert, but I have definitely done my research on them. I'm not the type of person to get an animal without researching first anyways - I did about 6mo. of it before I got Skeeter and Wheaties.


----------



## hshelton

My favorite dogs are english setters by far, most amazing dogs ever. I have a setter mix that I do agility with.








This is her with my old rat claudia louise...setters are bird dogs but she is so good with all the animals I bring home and was even really good with my foster baby birds last summer.


----------



## Qku.

For cats, probably the Maine **** or Norwegian Forest Cat. I like cats that look like lynxes and are roughly the size of a small tiger..


----------



## Critter Aficionado

I have to say it; the mutt. The come in all sizes, patterns, and temperaments and most of them definitely look unique. You'll also never have a problem finding one at a local shelter or rescue (unless it's a purebred-only rescue of course).


----------



## halfmoon

I'm not really a huge fan of cats, to be honest. Don't get me wrong, I've rescued many cats before and I'd never hesitate for a second to help one that was in need. But. I'm a dog person 100% all the way.

Favorite? KING SHEPHERDS! Pretty much a super-sized, super-hairy version of the German Shepherd Dog.


----------



## Qku.

Oh, and for dogs.. The Irish Wolfhound!  Coolest breed ever. I also really like Great Danes, especially the blue kind, but their cheeks are like spitpuddles that instantly spill their contents when they brush against you..


----------



## smesyna

I don't really have a favorite cat breed. All my cats have been random American Shorthairs and have been wonderful, except for my most recent rescue, an American Ringtail-and to think I thought I was just picking up a deformed kitty lol. I will say my favorite coat pattern is red tabby.



















For dogs, I can't pick just one, but all of my dogs have been german shepherds or at least part. I love the strong, willful personalities they have, as well as how enthusiastic they are. There's always a ton in the shelters around here because while they are awesome dogs, most people aren't prepared for their personalities.

I also really like Australian Shepherds. My aunt had a litter of them in her shelter because a stupid breeder wanted the most Merles possible so bred to Merles, which begets Merles and double Merles, which causes deafness and blindness. They dropped off all the double merles....

Mosby is blind and deaf but doesn't let it hold him back.


----------



## Critter Aficionado

Aww I love Mosby; it's amazing how well animals can adapt to being blind and/or deaf.


----------



## smesyna

Thanks, he's such a sweetheart ;D. Yes, animals are amazingly resilient. Things that would make us miserable and self-pity, they just deal with. Our rats are like that too.


----------



## Kiko

My favorite cat breed is the the Norwegian Forest Cat.

And my ALL time favorite dog breed is the Australian Shepherd.
I would do anything for one, but since i only rescue I find it hard to find ones in shelters.

I also love GSDs, and Britanny Spaniels.


----------



## distancel

Kiko said:


> My favorite cat breed is the the Norwegian Forest Cat.


I love norwegian forest cats too they're beautiful.
I think my favourite cat is probably a devon rex. As for dogs I'm not really much of a dog person but I think pomeranians are cute. Basically I like any dog that kind of resembles a fox.


----------



## Kiko

I have a Devon/Cornish rex mixed kitty. She is a fuzzbal.


----------



## leesha

I have a soft spot for chihuahuas and mini dachshunds. 










Cutest dogs ever!


----------



## Kiko

My Chihuahua is adorable, but Such a PITA lol. Price you pay with little dogs, they can be so hard to house train.









Thats my Chi. That pic was taken by the rescue he came form.


----------



## smesyna

That face! Aww.


----------



## jadeangel

Favorite kitty is Maine ****. I have a MC mix that is my big baby. And since I can't show him off without his "siblings" here's my princess Allegra, and the baby Garfield as well

 Allegra
 Charles
 Allegra and Charles
 Garfield

My favorite breed of dog is German Shepherd, my family has had them for as long as I can remember and as soon as the hubby and I aren't renting such a tiny apartment and have a place with a backyard, I'll be paying the local GS rescue a visit.


----------



## littlemissgogo

My favorite cat is a Sphynx! I love those guys to death and will eventually have my own one day.










My favorite dog. . . . Thats a tough one. I'd probably have to say a Chow Chow, though. I've known quite a few and they're just amazing to be around.


----------



## Terpsichore

For cats, I would have to agree with Bengals. I have had domestic shorthairs all my life, and I love them. But once you meet a Bengal cat, I guarantee you will be sold. I met one when I was volunteering at the SPCA during high school. He was soft as silk and had a wonderful personality to match. Not to mention those colors! Like caramel and chocolate.

For dogs, as I have never owned one, I cannot narrow it down to one. I think Siberian Huskies are gorgeous. I think Shar Pei's are adorable. The dog I will most likely get as my first dog, if I do not adopt from a shelter, will most likely be a German Shepherd. If I had my pick it would be a long haired red and black shepherd.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

Cats... probably Rag Dolls or Scottish Folds. They're so adorable and full of personality. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu1LscLFv_M
This is a video of my current cat, Draevyn. I had a Maine **** but I had to rehome him due to the fact that I hated his guts. Loonnnngggg story, upsetting story, but I took care of him for a few months then found someone else who liked him. Luckily they got along a lot better than we did. 


Dogs... I'll be honest, I don't know. Probably Pitties, GSDs, Sibes, Shelties, Redbone Coonhounds, ugh. I love dogs. Insanely.

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/205162_1908474722226_1552562601_1983157_4135130_n.jpg
This my Chihuahua, Troubles. He doesn't nip, he doesn't yap, he doesn't hike he leg and he doesn't growl. I feel so lucky to have him xD

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/143/a/b/Lazy_Summer_Daze_by_HiddenHeartsCry.jpg
This is my Siberian Husky, Aleu. She's a she devil. Along with her partner in crime, she burns crops, poisons water and steals first borns. But I love her.

annnnnnnnd, playing favorites, here's my Border Colllie X ? X Pitty, Diesel. My sweet sweet boy, thrown out like trash and left to die. I hate remembering how sad he looked watching the road, waiting for someone to come back for him. 


http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217707_1908509483095_1552562601_1983207_5850929_n.jpg


----------



## Kinsey

Hmm..I adore manx cats. They are full of personality and very sweet, I rescued a litter with one manx in it, she was a longhair who was the colour of toaster pastries, so we named her Stroodle. She was a little angel, hungry, high energy, and always playing, but she would settle on my lap to sleep when she wanted. I loved her very much, and hope her new home is taking good care of her.

But to truly say my favorite cat, it would be my cat, a tortishell calico named Andrea. She's got endless personality and even at 9 years old she has never stopped playing. She loves socks, loves me, growls at the door like a dog, and jumps in my bathtub. Here she is<3









^My socks.









^boyfriend's socks.

This girl is so special.

For dog breeds, hmm, difficult. I fell in love with Chows recently when a very sweet 13 year old came in to be groomed, I spent the whole day on him and fell in love with him. I'd kill to get this dog. Here he is-










He approved of his soak.










And there he is finished. We did not take the fur from his back, the owners scissored him before bringing him, and he was one giant, stinky mat when we got hold of him. He looked great afterward!

I also have a soft spot for heelers, my dog is a heeler lab mix and a very good girl.


----------



## rattiesalem24

I love rottie/lab/golden/cattle dog mixes ;D. Yeah I've got 2 of 'em. They are super sweet and very amazing! I will post pics when I get home.

Plus I have a cat that looks kinda like smeysna's. His name is sir Timothy but we call him Timmy . He is the most feminine cat I have ever seen. He's just so delicate on his feet 

And also my other cat, misty . She is my heart cat, I'm like the only person who she follows around like a puppy  plus she's blind in one eye which makes her even cuter to me.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

Kinsey said:


> Hmm..I adore manx cats. They are full of personality and very sweet


I have owned A LOT of manx cats and personality they are.


----------



## Kihluna

Bull terrier. English Bull terrier.


----------



## Rattymonday

I don't currently have any cats... But I've always loved main ***** :3.

As for dogs...

I have a soft spot for chihuahuas...









And goldies :3

















I also adore corgis and dobermans.. After my golden boy goes I may consider one of those breeds.. But I don't like thinking that far for the simple fact that I LOVE my boy lol


----------



## abmama

I LOVE lhasa apsos! They are terribly smart dogs that get into lots of mischief! This is my lhasa beefy he is so funny!


----------



## Bananana

I like mutts! But I tend to gravitate toward herding breed mixes - dogs with shepherd, border collie or heeler in them. 

We have a shepherd/heeler/akita(?) mix and a bluetick coonhound/whippet mix:










I was never very into hounds before, but Kellie stole our hearts at the shelter, and I think hounds are pretty cool now. They're very good cuddlers! 










As for cats, I saw a scottish fold at the shelter one time that I thought was pretty cute, but we can't get a cat until Kellie gets a little older and more laid back. She doesn't do well with cats right now. 

EDIT: Oh! I forgot to mention pitties! I love their sweet, laid back personalities. My parents have a pit mix named Holly who we adopted when I was a sophomore in high school, so I can kind of call her my dog, a little bit: 










(can you believe she's ten in that picture?)


----------



## pitbullove

If you cant tell by my name , lol i love pitbulls ! I have had two but i only have one at the moment,she has taught me so many things,and isnt anything like the media trys to claim they are . And my seccond favorite is shih tzus ,which i also have ;D


My favorite cat breed is persians !


----------



## Ratsanctuary

First off i love all cats and dogs no matter the breeds, but i have an extreme softspot for hairless animals so my favorite cat breed is the Sphynx, but i also love the Norwegian Forest Cats (I have one) My favorite dog breed has to be the Chinese Crested. I have had 6 of them and currently still have 2 out of the 6.


----------



## RatAddict62

My favorite cat breeds are Japanese Bobtail and Scottish fold. They're so cute!

As for dog breeds... I've always loved golden retrievers, and since I've had a Shih Tzu, I'm becoming quite fond of them. I love Pit Bulls, too.


----------



## GhostMouse

I love basically all cats. Aesthetically, I'm a sucker for big, squishy, round-faced cats, like the Bombay and the Chartreux. But all my cats find me (I've never been without a cat and never bought/gone to the shelter for one), and one of my current cats is this scrawny little tortie girl. She's insane, unlike any other cat I've "owned," and just amazing. 

I've never had a dog, but I love Border Collies. I used to nanny for a family that had one, and I had a great relationship with that dog. I watched the kids daily in the summer, but when they went back to school, they didn't really need me except for the occasional evening/weekend. The last day of my regular babysitting for the summer, Oreo hopped into my car when I went to leave. I have no idea how she knew it would be a while before I saw her again, because nothing about our routine had been different. The strangest part is, she absolutely *hates* car rides. Getting her into a car for any other reason (even going to the park) is an ordeal. Her family was stunned. (She also used to "help" me play hide and seek with the kids, but usually she just wanted me to play with her and would give away my hiding spots. She was great at finding the kids though!)

That was a bit ramble-y, sorry! I also like Huskies, German Shepherds, and basically anything that's big, pointy-eared, and wolf-like. Oh, and Corgis.


----------



## tylerjones553

My favorite dog breed has to be Rottweiler a awesome Guard Dog, intelligent and most important they love their Family


----------



## LilysMom

This is a tough question. I have a bunch of fans for both cats and dogs.

Cats:
-Sphynx
-American Shorthair
-Savannah

Dogs:
-Pitbull
-Rottweiler
-American Eskimo/Samoyed
-Alaskan Malamute
Just about any dog in the Spitz family I like.

I currently have a Pit Bull and an American Shorthair


----------



## lilspaz68

I have never owned my own dog, cannot afford it, do not have enough time for a dog in my life...but I have always wanted a rescue greyhound. Big couch potatoes with the sweetest demeanour. Something about these amazing creatures makes my heart skip a beat.


----------



## MystickWinds

Cats...love them, but due to allergies, don't have any...favorites are the Ocicat, Siamese, and then the Maine ****.

Dogs...ok, now we're talking.  I work with a Shetland Sheepdog rescue, so obviously I love the breed...here are my two Shelties...both rescues...Rain (tri-color) and Frost (bi-blue)




















My other favorite breed is the German Shepherd, having grown up with them...this is Victory, my GSD/Bernese Mtn Dog pup


























Last but not least, I love the terrier tenacity, and I do have a Yorkie...Wizard


----------



## androvjones

Every cat is different and should be selected according to it's way to connections with you not it's reproduce. Breed only can go so far. It is just the dna. How the cat was put together not how it was brought up or taken treatment off.


----------



## eaturbyfill

I'm not a fan of cats, but as for dogs, I like most of them. My favorites are hounds like Beagles and larger dogs. I don't like the small dogs like chihuahuas as much.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

This is a tough question for me too.

Cats: Not THE biggest fan but there are a couple of breeds I like:
- American Shorthair (black) 
- Pixie Bob
- Savannah 

Dogs: I LOVE the huge, powerful breeds. The bigger, the better to me. They are awesome to work with and depending on the breed, can be a challenge to train, which I like. 
- Pit Bull
- Bully Kutta (aka Pakistani Mastiff)
- Presa Canario
- Doberman 
- Czech Wolfdog
- American Bully: I love how these look like stumpy pit bulls LOL

I also think the Maltese and some Shih Tzus are really cute too. ^_^


----------



## echoskybound

I love all kinds of herding dogs, like Australian shepperds and heelers, but my favorite is definitely the border collie! I love their energy, and they're very intelligent, social and loyal.

My best buddy Rio. He's pretty much human ;] And he has a big smile!


----------



## eriin

All my years growing up i always was a big fan of those big fluffy loyal looking husky, who doesnt love those blue eyes. But ive been investigating pit bulls and have become a fan, along with similar breeds such as the english bull terrier and boxer. the great danes are pretty cool too. i fell in the with the boxer and pit bulls after i babysat a pair of them for my friend once. pit bulls being very docile and loving to play, while the boxer so goofy and cuddly.
I think the dog im going to get soon in the english bull terrier, i love how different they look with their egg shapped head and triangle eyes. most people say they'r a clown in a dogs body. so cute


----------



## kkmarie

For cats: Always loved the main **** because they are so big, fluffy, and gorgeous....ragdolls, hilarious personalities and also fluffy and cute....and scottish folds for their personality and cutness.....but I recently discovered the munchkin and I am DYING with cuteness overload!!!! Personally I have only ever had domestic short hairs like my 2 boys I have now...total sweet hearts.

For dogs: My family has always had boxers growing up and they have always been the perfect family dog...great with kids, completely loyal, protective when necessary...love them! I have also had a pug before who I adored and she followed me everywhere


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Cats:
-Ragdolls -My ultimate favorite cat breed. I love their personalities and their beautiful looks.. Sadly I'll probably never be able to afford the adoption fee of one :/
-Savannah cats - They are so beautiful and I love their unique personalities.
-Maine ***** - I've had several maine ***** and maine **** mixed breeds. 

Dogs: 
-Chihuahuas -I've had two. A long hair and a short-hair deer head. Their personalities range so much that people tend to sterrotype them, but really they're amazing little dogs.
-Miniture Dachshunds - I've had one long hair and she was so sweet. Sadly she was killed by a coyote, but she died protecting my brother's dachshund puppy.
-Wolf Hybrids -I really want one of these because wolves are my favorite animal and I feel really connected to them. I just have to get a place of my own and set up an electric fence first. 
-Huskies - they are so beautiful and smart.


----------



## Eden10

My two dogs are a Cairn Terrier and a teacup Chihuahua, my cats I have a Snowshoe Siamese, a white DSH who has no ears (was adopted from the shelter like this, she lost her ears to skin cancer) and I have a black DSH she's still a kitten.Dog-wise I'd love to have an English Bulldog, French Bulldog or a Boxer.Cat-wise I love Siamese, Persian, Exotic shorthairs and Sphynx.


----------



## unlikelyfather

For cats, I have a love for a lot of breeds and it'd be easier to list the ones I dislike. 

For dogs, I'm a huge fan of any pitbull. I love mutts, Rottweilers, border collies, rhodesian ridgebacks, huskies, and shiba inus. Give me a mutt any day over a purebred, though I wouldn't trade my purebred Golden Retriever for the world.


----------



## koawren

Pitties have stolen my heart since before I can properly remember. My best friend's pit bull adores my rats and covers them with kisses when she gets near them. She also recently got a now almost 9 week old brindle pit bull puppy who is slowly learning her manners around my girls!
I've never been much of a cat person, but the best cat I remember owning was a manx siamese. Deep meow, and hilariously long legs.

I wish more people didn't judge rats and pits so badly, but I guess that means they make a good pair!


----------



## Babs

I love pit bulls, purely because there are so many out there that are branded dangerous. They're such a gorgeous and misunderstood breed. I also love spitz dogs, and collies. My dog is a Japanese Spitz and Wicklow Collie cross and he's so smart and fluffy! My neighbours breed Caucasian shepherds and they're brilliant, huge gentle dogs. Gorgeous breed. 

I also love Peruvian hairless dogs, that would be my dream dog. They're amazing!


----------



## Blaze

I'm a big fan of the "moggy" cats - the ones that are totally mixed breed - but if I'm picking a purebred, I've always loved the Russian Blue.

I love herding and sighthound dogs, but my favorite breed is the rough collie.


----------



## brebre

I'm definitely a dog person; there's never been a time in my life I didn't have a dog. But I have to say, Boxers are my favorite. My dog, Mosh, is a boxer and I love him to pieces. Sure, he's bratty, he looks at my ratties like they're steak, and he's cost my family thousands of dollars in damage… but I love him so much.







This is us, being the happy couple that we are… lol


----------



## LadyAithne

I have a pittie and a terrier mix, so those two hold a special place in my heart. But my favorite canine breed would have to be an Irish Wolfhound, and someday I will have one!

My terrier mix girl and my pittie boy:


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CapnKennedy

My favorite dog breed is in a tie with the German Shepherd and the Golden Retriever. For cats, I love Bombays. Mainly because I love black cats and they are just so pretty.


----------



## never-sleep

Hahaha, my favorite cat breed is a Bambino! I want one named Yoda  My favoite dog breed is an American Bully (type of pit bull) I have one named Dozer...


----------



## LightningWolf

Not sure on favorite cat. Sphyinx, Maine *****, and Siberians I love, but I also love tabbies. probably because that's the only cat we've ever had. Though I do like tortoiseshells, which apparently are the second least adopted cat color next to black cats 

For dogs I Love pit bulls and rotts. Almost everyone in my family has or has had a pit bull. Never met a mean one, all of them would lick you to death though or think/thought they were lap dogs  For looks though I like the American Pit bull terrier (American Bully) over the Stassford terrier, but they are both nice dog breeds. Same goes for rottweilers, all of them have been very nice dogs. Though they are leaners (same for pit bulls) so they might knock you over. Dobermans and german sheperds are cool, so are **** zhus (I don't like girly dogs but they are the only small dog breed (I've met more then 1 of their kind) I've met that was nice). I also love my dog Pup who is a red retriever and chocolate lab mix.


----------



## PrincessRat

My favorite cat breeds are bambinos and savannahs and my favorite dog breeds are pitbulls, golden retrievers, and cocker spaniels. 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## thebofh

I have wanted a couple of Irish Wolfhounds for as long as I can remember but don't have the space for them. Someday. I also love Clumber Spaniels, they seem like the perfect dog for my lifestyle. I had a Cavalier King Charles when I was a kid & would get one again, I loved him so much!


----------



## rattyandseekersmum

not a cat person. at all. but when i move out and have the room, im going to get my dream dogs, no matter what they cost. 
absolutely love, love, LOVE newfoundlands and st bernards. such gentle, soft hearted giants that always want cuddles and are big sooks


----------



## Faeleigh

My favorite Dog Breed is the Siberian Husky, the white ones in particular.







My Favorite cat breeds are the Scottich Fold and the Ocicat.


----------



## Run Computers

Chihuahua and if I ever get a larger house/yard I would love to own a South African Boerboel.

pic of my chihuahua









pic of a Boerboel


----------

